# The dreadnoughts



## streetlight (Oct 20, 2010)

Check them out, i love them to death. Seeing them for the 3rd time tonight...in montreal


----------



## carlylanea (Oct 21, 2010)

hey, do you ever make it out to Ottawa they're playing there tonight!


----------



## streetlight (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah i go to OTT, are you going to the show? They were kick ass last night, if you go Enjoy!


----------



## carlylanea (Oct 21, 2010)

I was going to go, but I have no money for it.  I went and saw mustard plug a couple days ago however. You should come for a visit! I like meeting new people.


----------



## streetlight (Oct 22, 2010)

Next time im heading out your way i'll give you a shout, do the same if you come down to MTL. If you by any chance have a facebook pm me your info and i'd be glad to add you.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Nov 21, 2010)

My buddy drew playes the mandolin for em. They finally started touring in the states, saw em in september when they came to Seattle, and they're comin back in a couple weeks and I'm totally gonna see em again cos they're fuckin badass. Anyone else goin to the december 6th show @ studio seven?


----------

